# RAB Lighting ezhh150qt,,,,metal halide floodlight ,pos.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

*RAB Lighting ezhh150qt,,,,metal halide floodlight ,POS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WARNING! DO YOUR HOME WORK BEFORE YOU BUY! 

First , this is my fault and should have known better , and read all the crap about a fixture before even buying


RAB EZHH150QT,,,,METAL HALIDE FLOODLIGHT ,POS.

For now RAB LIGHTING IS FIRED .


1.) This is my number one client he's given me tons of work without any crap at all he knows I will honor my word,the fixture above I sold him and said after 3 years well just change the lamps so the ballasts won't fry,When I sold the job Which I charged a good price for.

September 1 2011 0600 he calls he wants some flood lights for his new building 3 in all,so I called the supply house ordered the lights and a twist lock photocell set up and that afternoon I did the job ,,he was happy , good amount of light just right.

2.) My order was 3 , 175 watt metal halide RAB flood light fixtures along with the photo cell set up.

I grab the stock and go do the job,as I'm doing the job I noted they're 150 WATT Fixtures instead of 175 watt fixtures,so I called the supply house and asked why,he said that they are the new energy code crap and said that's how they come now...:whistling2:

The red flag went up but, I wanted to get it done I've got other jobs to do so I still did not realize that these CRAP FIXTURES MADE BY RAB SUCK AND HAVE A SHORTER LIFESPAN,by 5,000 hours ,In the real world it was 7,000 hours shorter.

175 watt metal halide lamps medium base pulse start lamps have a 15,000 hour life rating.

The 150 watt halide lamps medium base pulse start lamps have a 10,000 hour life span......:blink: WTF

Why would they think that this a good product with such a short life span when their business is supposed to be the top of the line light fixtures,why even produce such a POS like this when it's going to piss off their clients.:blink:


3.) My client calls 30 days ago one of 3 is out so I've got to order the lamps because the very same supply house does not have 150 watt M107 lamps in stock so they order them 5 day later I've got the lamps,so I changed the lamp on the one that burnt out and left the others alone,I tested the lamp and let it run for 30 minutes,the first start the lamp flips out and lost the arc in less than a minute so I watched it till it re-striked it wormed up to full brightness and stayed on for the test time so I figured it's good and uncovered the photo eye and billed the client "Any problems let me know the other 2 should be good for the winter.

Well another went out so I got the call,I've got the lamps because I bought them all for the first call so I would not have to wait for them.

I go there today and this new lamp I put in flips out too and never stabilized ,so I'm pissed now, these are RAB 150 watt M107 lamps that is what this fixture is rated for.

So I've got one lamp left, it works.

4.) The client tells me that the lamp I replaced a few weeks ago Is not working right,now that it's 30 minutes past sunset it's dark out and it should be at full brightness, I go look, the lamp is dim and flipping out,then it goes out and is cycling for about an hour before it stabilizes and stays lit,meanwhile I'm shooting the breeze with the client all this time and cannot charge for the time.

5.) Now you guys know that this fixture is a POS and RAB bites......I will buy other lighting products now, any recommendations?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Get a 175 watt MH replacement ballast kit. "Upgrade" your fixture to the older stuff, and use a regular 175 watt bulb.

Problem solved.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't warranty light fixtures anymore.
I try to stick with fluorescence inside and out.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> 5.) Now you guys now that this fixture is a POS and RAB bites......I will buy other lighting products now, any recommendations?



Yes Harry...


let the customers buy the fixtures, tell them it saves your mark up, and don't warranty anything


~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Lep said:


> I don't warranty light fixtures anymore.
> I try to stick with fluorescence inside and out.



so what do you do when they sh*t, and your customers accusing you of providing a crap product Lep?

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We kinda ran into the same thing with getting 175MH off the shelf.
We have a customer that wasn't to retrofit a bunch of 175 watt fixtures with these crazy $200 LED mogal base lamps.
Sorry to hear about RAB, they are to go to people for budget fixtures.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Given the choices out there, the only way to include a lighting package AND win the bid is to gamble on all the callbacks we'll eat

~CS~


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> so what do you do when they sh*t, and your customers accusing you of providing a crap product Lep?
> 
> ~CS~


most of the time I have them by their own, if I provide fixtures I have the customer sign offon there's no warranty. for some dumb reason I seem to have good luck with fluorescent


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

The biggest problem I've had is the original bulbs are junk. I've had a number fail in less than a year, even in the yard light fixtures. Replace the bulb with a name brand bulb and you're good to go. Stinks!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> Get a 175 watt MH replacement ballast kit. "Upgrade" your fixture to the older stuff, and use a regular 175 watt bulb.
> 
> Problem solved.


That's the plan 175 watt ballasts and lamps,the 175 watt lamps have a 15,000 hour rating.



wendon said:


> The biggest problem I've had is the original bulbs are junk. I've had a number fail in less than a year, even in the yard light fixtures. Replace the bulb with a name brand bulb and you're good to go. Stinks!


Seems like nothing is professionally made anymore ,Junk,junk and more junk.:no:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

believe me Harry I've learned the hard way. either that or spin it and turn it into a money making lamp change out program, or something.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Lep said:


> believe me Harry I've learned the hard way. either that or spin it and turn it into a money making lamp change out program, or something.


I'm not going to make money on this one...:no:

Sometimes you get nailed like this,I'm not going to lose the client over this crap , I'll make some money another time from them.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm not going to make money on this one...:no:
> 
> Sometimes you get nailed like this,I'm not going to lose the client over this crap , I'll make some money another time from them.


I must have said that a hundred times to myself. Probably carried through one time. Another 99 to go to make her up. Hope I live that long.


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

Harry - Probably a silly question, but did anyone contact RAB directly to resolve issue? Not the sales folks, but the tech support crew... Sometimes you guys get so frustrated that nobody bothers calling the manufacturer directly to alert them of a product issue. The assumption is typically that 'someone else will call'... From what I hear, RAB is one of the better mfr's to work with. We have reps that have them on their line card, and all rave about how responsive they are with customers.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

LJSMITH1 said:


> Harry - Probably a silly question, but did anyone contact RAB directly to resolve issue? Not the sales folks, but the tech support crew... Sometimes you guys get so frustrated that nobody bothers calling the manufacturer directly to alert them of a product issue. The assumption is typically that 'someone else will call'... From what I hear, RAB is one of the better mfr's to work with. We have reps that have them on their line card, and all rave about how responsive they are with customers.


No I did not,I've decided to go with 175 watt ballasts and lamps.

The 150 watt lamps have a short life span rating 10,000 hours and they fell short of that number,like a said in post one , I dropped the ball and did not do the home work,,,lesson learned.

As we know the labor and expense of repair of these fixtures piss off clients when they do not last as long as promised,having them last only 2 years is unacceptable in my opinion.


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> No I did not,I've decided to go with 175 watt ballasts and lamps.
> 
> The 150 watt lamps have a short life span rating 10,000 hours and they fell short of that number,like a said in post one , I dropped the ball and did not do the home work,,,lesson learned.
> 
> As we know the labor and expense of repair of these fixtures piss off clients when they do not last as long as promised,having them last only 2 years is unexecptable in my opinion.



Understood and I agree its unacceptable. However, if the MFR does not know about your story, how can anyone expect to resolve the issue to your satisfaction? 

Just sayin'....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I stopped using RAB fixtures when I found e-conolight.. 

They are less expensive and better quality.. IMO..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I stopped using RAB fixtures when I found e-conolight..
> 
> They are less expensive and better quality.. IMO..


Do you have a link Bob..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

LJSMITH1 said:


> Understood and I agree its unacceptable. However, if the MFR does not know about your story, how can anyone expect to resolve the issue to your satisfaction?
> 
> Just sayin'....



True that,I'm considering sending an email to them.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Do you have a link Bob..


www.e-conolight.com


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

B4T said:


> I stopped using RAB fixtures when I found e-conolight..
> 
> They are less expensive and better quality.. IMO..


Did Econolight tell you that ? ~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Lep said:


> most of the time I have them by their own, if I provide fixtures I have the customer sign offon there's no warranty. for some dumb reason I seem to have good luck with fluorescent


I find it dependent on the situation. Resi or Commercial have different concerns. Most resi jobs dwell on the aesthetics, while commercial may actually investigate function. The average resi situation will have HD ideas before we are even on the job, the commercial via looking around at similarities and/or competition. Th tree huggers will have their _'save the planet'_ fixtures in mind, The Archy's will shoot for self indulgent signature pieces....etc ad nasuem.....

Juxtaposed to the fact that we'll spend 90% *'bid time'* debating fixtures which might approach 10% of most job P/E, and that most of fixtures are 3rd world sweat shop crap , *why should we want a piece of it?*

I mean, if it's a complete LED retro, fine, otherwise let all the ego's stirring the project pot spin their wheels _at their expense, not ours_

*Ex #1-*---Resi reno, owner trying to get the fan/light right makes 3 trips to HD, forgets downrod, etc....

*Ex#2*----Archy invites in pigeon english speaking lighting expert, holds up job for 3 months going in circles over fixture specifics and locations with ditzy owners

*Ex#3*----Commercial installation bean counter chooses their own fixtures from an on-line supplier, ensuing complaints of low light levels continue

*Ex#4*----Store owner procures mega wattage lights for his biz sign , town officials debate possible lighting pollution ordinance

*Ex#5*---Skate board park sparks up 1500W MH pole mounted beast, local brickenstock wearing volvo driving star gazer contingent stages a revolt, inclusive of _sabotaging the da*m thing!_

I could go on, but i'm sure you get the point of being displaced from approach as installer ,advisor (only if asked) and liaison to AHJ concerns, loose no sleep or $$$ worrying about recalls, callbacks, crackpots , etc

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

wendon said:


> The biggest problem I've had is the original bulbs are junk. I've had a number fail in less than a year, even in the yard light fixtures. Replace the bulb with a name brand bulb and you're good to go. Stinks!


Bingo


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> No I did not,I've decided to go with 175 watt ballasts and lamps.
> 
> The 150 watt lamps have a short life span rating 10,000 hours and they fell short of that number,like a said in post one , I dropped the ball and did not do the home work,,,lesson learned.
> 
> As we know the labor and expense of repair of these fixtures piss off clients when they do not last as long as promised,having them last only 2 years is unacceptable in my opinion.


You are not really going to stuff a 175 watt ballast and lamp in a 150 watt housing right?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Do you have a link


The energy codes will apply to all manufacturers. 

Change the damn lamp with a new 150 watt brand name lamp and move on.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQ said:


> The energy codes will apply to all manufacturers.


Actually it applies to _he who purchases _ , because he who does so advocates _choice_.

At least in the eyes of the _'******ed beyond human comprehension saving the planet energy gurus' _ our government has graciously let loose upon the populace to impart its ever evident inversely proportional _law of good intentions_....


Another bullet we can dodge....

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You are not really going to stuff a 175 watt ballast and lamp in a 150 watt housing right?



The 175 watt ballast fits like a glove in those fixtures,so if I go that route it will be no problem,plus most of the medium base 175 watt MH lamps are good for 15,000 hours verses 10,000 hours for the 150 watt lamps,in fact I found one that's only good for 7,500 hours:blink::laughing:


BBQ said:


> The energy codes will apply to all manufacturers.
> 
> Change the damn lamp with a new 150 watt brand name lamp and move on.


That won't get rid of the short lifespan issue.

Also I've been looking into LED flood lights that will give the same amount of light.

Some have a 50,000 hour lifespan ,but they're only warranted for 1 year:blink::laughing::no:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Accucity lighting brands tends to have better options.

A little late but my thoughts. To me it sounds like the supply house screwed you over and the guy is BSing you, it has absolutely nothing to do with energy savings because while they cant sell you a probe fixture, pulse start comes in both 150 and 175 watt. 150 is a mediocre bulb, go for the common 175 watt which is better thought out, arc tubes larger to which means more life. 

Avoid SLI, light bulbs like the plague go for a name brand. When ever you buy a MH fixture always go for one that burns the lamp base up. Horizontal lamp burning fixtures will literally half the life of the lamp and take away 20% of the initial lumens since the arc tends to bow up ward in horizontal applications. 

Do what I do, have the supply house always write down what you order, if its not whats written I refuse to take it. Solves a lot of problems.


----------



## pnorwil (Jan 12, 2014)

my experience with e-conolight is poor quality with short running life, bulbs, photocell's are a nightmare to replace using local supply house.
I used outdoor e-conolight wall packs on a grocery store remodel what a joke... ballast, bulbs, photocell's failed. I've systematically gone through and re-wired wall packs with 150 wall CFL bulbs:jester: works great.
now I only use LED wall packs.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I would have a chat with the manufacturer. With all the money they save outsourcing their production to China they're usually quick to mail you off whatever replacement parts you need.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

pnorwil said:


> my experience with e-conolight is poor quality with short running life, bulbs, photocell's are a nightmare to replace using local supply house.
> I used outdoor e-conolight wall packs on a grocery store remodel what a joke... ballast, bulbs, photocell's failed. I've systematically gone through and re-wired wall packs with 150 wall CFL bulbs:jester: works great.
> now I only use LED wall packs.


Welcome to the forum..:thumbsup:


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

RAB will come out to your job site, and handle any problems. Their sales managers are very knowledgeable.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

See what your local municipality is using for cobrahead streetlights, and get those exact same units directly. Municipalities won't accept anything other than totally maintenence free, dependable fixtures and lamps. BTW unshielded wall packs are illegal here now. No outdoor fixture which directs light above horizontal is permitted.


----------

